# Tip Calculations



## Drive Time 07 (10 mo ago)

Does anyone know how tips are calculated for drivers....does Uber adjust tips when drivers receive them,


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Rahill73 said:


> Does anyone know how tips are calculated for drivers....does Uber adjust tips when drivers receive them,


They are calculated by the
person ordering the service...


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Rahill73 said:


> Does anyone know how tips are calculated for drivers....does Uber adjust tips when drivers receive them,


Welcome to the forums.

Tips are determined, as stated by @25rides7daysaweek, by our passengers.

Uber goes out of it's way (in every new addendum) to state that they have nothing to do with our tips and we are receiving every penny every passenger has deigned to leave us.

It's a tad disingenuous on their part though because they do cap the amount of tip pax are allowed to leave us.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MHR said:


> disingenuous


disingenuous = LIE


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> disingenuous = LIE


That's uber speak for "honest to a point."


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Rahill73 said:


> Does anyone know how tips are calculated for drivers....does Uber adjust tips when drivers receive them,


Years ago when I started driving Uber, I was frequently handed generous cash tips. Then Uber got clever and “optimized” their app to enable customers to tip us digitally instead of directly. According to Uber, the app “upgrade” would increase our chances to earn more tips, but two things happened:
1) Lying pax would say “_I’ll tip you through the app_,” assuming they’d never see you again, thus leaving you with nothing.

2) Honest pax would tip you through the app, and the lying thieving scumbags at Uber would pilfer the tip, thus leaving you with nothing.

It seems I earn less every time Uber rolls out another technology “improvement.”

Welcome to UP.net!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Years ago when I started driving Uber, I was frequently handed generous cash tips. Then Uber got clever and “optimized” their app to enable customers to tip us digitally instead of directly. According to Uber, the app “upgrade” would increase our chances to earn more tips, but two things happened:
> 1) Lying pax would say “_I’ll tip you through the app_,” assuming they’d never see you again, thus leaving you with nothing.
> 
> 2) Honest pax would tip you through the app, and the lying thieving scumbags at Uber would pilfer the tip, thus leaving you with nothing.
> ...


@Uber's Guber calculates we get nothing...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> @Uber's Guber calculates we get nothing...


And, I have heard thru the grapevine that everybody who's anybody agrees with @Uber's Guber


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> @Uber's Guber calculates we get nothing...


You misread my calculation… 🧐
According to my calculation, we get the shaft.


----------

